# Wood graining metal doors



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres a project I did last week in PA. And learned the hard way which primer works BEST on baked on acrylic enamel on aluminum!

http://www.decoartisans.com/Wood grained metal doors.htm


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome work Roadog! :thumbup:


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Sweet!:thumbup:


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

wow fantastic work it really does look like wood! did you do all the grain by hand with little brushes?? loos very time consuming...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Now there is some mad skillz!:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks. Actually was a fast process. Put graining glaze on (had 4 different color shades), make grain by dragging a cork edge through it, soften with a badger brush. Knots put in with a paint glaze mix, use thumb to hit the center....soften. Then coated with Zar ext. water base poly. Recoated every 2 hours. (great stuff)


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

You have a great talent there. That is really impressive. 

What kind of wood was the old door?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Pine. Which is not what I think should be used for a front door, but this log home company likes the look. Bugs also liked it!


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Very impressive work! I would like to try and learn that one day.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As always awesome work RD. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks great! Fantastic job. Believe it or not the first wood graining job I did was in 1976....on a custom van during the custom van craze. Different materials but basically the same techniques. Now if I could just talk a customer into custom flames on their doors.....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I wish I could do that.  

Awesome craftsmanship as always. Roadog. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am envious of those of you who have artistic skills like that. That doors looks amazing. I may need to spend some time in the shop when it gets slow next winter and give that a try.

Shoot, my gel stained fiberglass doors do not look anywhere as nice as that does.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

master painter and decorator.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Master Painter indeed!!!!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks all. All of you can be taught this. Its mechanical more than artistry. I couldnt do it till I was taught. You guys find a shop and location, pay my gas and i'll teach ya. Figure 2 days.....pine, mahogany, and oak. Might need a small fee for materials but it wont hurt divided between 4 or 5!. LOL. This is for pro painters from Paint talk though. Prefer New England area but will travel!


----------

